
Theoretical Breakthrough Discovered for Random Number Generation - putdat
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36311668
======
putdat
The draft paper can be found here: [http://eccc.hpi-
web.de/report/2015/119/](http://eccc.hpi-web.de/report/2015/119/)

